# "Soft Crop" Feature Suggestion



## Matthew Trees (Apr 13, 2017)

Currently, there is no way to crop your sources without brutally chopping off edges that you don't need. My suggestion is to be able to Right Click > Transform > Soft Crop that will add a second draggable circle to already-cropped edges.
This will allow you to "fade out" your source's edges. 
         Dragging the second circle closer to the middle of the source will allow you to make the edge less sharp, while bringing it closer to the edge will sharpen the fade.
       Creators would be able to use these features for sources that are underneath transparent overlays, blended sources, and a bunch of other tasks. 

Thank you for reading! If you agree with this suggestion, please say something! Also, if you have some suggestions that might improve this feature, please also say something!


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 13, 2017)

You can already hold alt+drag the bounding box to crop, and use a mask filter to "soften" the edges.


----------



## Matthew Trees (Apr 14, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> You can already hold alt+drag the bounding box to crop, and use a mask filter to "soften" the edges.



Please read the whole thread before criticizing suggestions. :)


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 14, 2017)

Matthew Trees said:


> Please read the whole thread before criticizing suggestions. :)



I read the whole thing, maybe you're just not explaining yourself properly? A Mask Filter allows you to assign transparency and alpha to a source. Yes, it's not quite as simple as "dragging a circle" (which is a bit confusing, not sure what you mean by this), but the functionality already exists. The value added to being able to make these adjustments on the fly while live seems limited.


----------



## Matthew Trees (Apr 15, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> I read the whole thing, maybe you're just not explaining yourself properly? A Mask Filter allows you to assign transparency and alpha to a source. Yes, it's not quite as simple as "dragging a circle" (which is a bit confusing, not sure what you mean by this), but the functionality already exists. The value added to being able to make these adjustments on the fly while live seems limited.



Ah ok, I understand what you mean now. Sorry for answering maybe a bit aggressively. I looked over making mask filters, but I think it would be much simpler to drag something than to make a whole mask just for a fade. That being said, the argument could go both ways, so it just depends on how hard it would be to code this vs. How useful the developers find this suggestion.


----------

